# generator



## seaside47 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi everyone and thank you for any help you can give me. We just
received our new 5th wheel without a generator so we have to buy one. My question is where do you put the generator when it's running? In the bed of the truck,in the storage compartment of the 5th wheel, the ground....where shouldn't you put it when running?Is this a dumb question :question:  :blush:


----------



## riverhunter (Apr 16, 2006)

generator

hi, sorry for jumping in but i too am new (picking up new trailer on tues) and would like to here some replies!...thanks    larry


----------



## Krazeehorse (Apr 17, 2006)

generator

Make sure wherever you place your generator that the heat from its exhaust won't be an issue.  Don't want any fires except in the fire ring.  You also want to make sure the exhaust can get away and not vent into the camper.  Lastly, I would consider the noise issue and set the generator where it is the least heard by you AND your neighbors.


----------



## hertig (Apr 17, 2006)

generator

yep, gotta consider the 5 generator keys - prevention of heat problems, avoidance of exhaust, minimization of noise, protection from weather and security.  I kept mine in the bed of my truck, under a fiberglass toneau cover which covered the front 1/3 of the bed.


----------



## s.harrington (Apr 23, 2006)

generator

If you are not generator ready you need to make a compartment that is air tight to the inside of your 5th wheel.  If you already have the funny looking compartment door with the screen in it that is where it goes.  You can also mount it under the rig if it doesn't have an enclosed underbelly.  Though you may have to do some welding.  Either way you must make sure that you don't put the exhaust pipe out next to a window.  And you must get and install a CO detector.


----------

